# Microlon Pro Extreme Shine



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*Microlon Pro Xtreme Shine*

Dave,

It's not like C2 or Permanon at all. it contains no silicone, PTFE or Teflon. it is however new technology thats fast to apply and the shine lasts and builds on the treated surface. it can be used as a detailer. It's practical as it can be used on glass, polycarbonate, plastic, vinyl, paint, chrome, steel and has no chalky residue. its simple to apply shake the bottle, spray, wipe and polish immediately. The shine instantly builds and can help to cover light marks. a great feature is that you can use it in direct sunlight over 50°C. 
I hope that helps you

S/mod


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

Dave,

Permanon and C2 both contain *silicium* which is *silicon* under another name.

Silicon ( /ˈsɪlɪkən/ SIL-ə-kən or /ˈsɪlɪkɒn/ SIL-ə-kon; Latin: *silicium*) is the most common metalloid. It is a chemical element, which has the symbol Si and atomic number 14. A tetravalent metalloid, silicon is less reactive than its chemical analog carbon. _Quoted from Wikipedia_

What is Microlon?

Microlon is a new technology to the car market, it has some unique benefits, it's fast to apply and leaves a shine immediately , can be used as a detailer, it leaves no chalky residue, use in direct sunlight, leaves a hydrophobic surface that rejects water for months. used on glass it lasts 5 times longer than RainX, its a secret compound invented 45 years ago but developed recently for polishes. Microlon can be seen on YouTube, its been tested from 50°C in Africa and Saudi and also in Alaska. if you prepare the surface its so easy to get a really professional shine that lasts. In tests I watched a friend apply it on his 9 year old Toyota and then just washed the car with nothing but water for 4 months - this took place from Dec 2009 to March, the water was still beading on the body. wash and simply dry - thats all you need to do.

I hope that this helps?

S/mod


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

and it already on flebay


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Hang on, you have it wrong there. Silicone is not Silicon. They are different, Silicone is rubber like and Silicon is nothing like that.


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*Typo*

Please excuse my bad typing, the definition is clear in wikipedia.

C2 and Permamon both according to their web sites are made up from Silicium which according to the Wikipedia web site is another name for Silicon.

Happy days

S/Mod


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Silicon is NOT silicone

Wipkipedia is about as accurate as a user edited encyclopedia .. oh wait...


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*Reply*

Dave,

Sorry for the delay i've been busy.

Microlon Professional Xtreme Shine contains high grade Carnuba, blended with a cleaner and a number of proprietary products to complete the formula. You can use it over the top of normal waxes as a booster sealant.

I had to speak to the factory for you.

S/Mod


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

Brazo said:


> Silicon is NOT silicone
> 
> Wipkipedia is about as accurate as a user edited encyclopedia .. oh wait...


I have just done some more research since you mention my spelling mistake again.....

World English Dictionary
silicium (sɪˈlɪsɪəm)

a rare name for silicon

i hope thats cleared this up, i don't want to be accused of misinforming anyone at all.

s/mod


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*Microlon Professional Xtreme Shine*

I have a sample here for one member to try....

who wants it?

s/mod


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Soundmod said:


> I have a sample here for one member to try....
> 
> who wants it?
> 
> s/mod


Me, if your order counts for someone from germany too ! :wave:


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*Microlon Professional Xtreme Shine*

Yes why not!

All I ask is that you follow the manufacturers instructions and then report back to the forum.

I have to wait till i have completed 10 posts before you can send me your details.

So not long now. You will probably be the first person in Germany to use this! :thumb:

Thanks for replying so rapidly.

S/mod


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Soundmod said:


> Yes why not!
> 
> All I ask is that you follow the manufacturers instructions and then report back to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much ! 
I really appreciate it and looking forward to try your product !
:thumb:


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*microlon Professional Xtreme Shine*

I should be able to pick up your message shortly.

Take a look at the Microlon Europe web site, they have a Focus on there polished with Microlon - I looked and thought it looked great!

s/mod


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*microlon Professional Xtreme Shine*

I have spoken to the importer and they want to give Diesel Dave one as well!

So Dave send me your details as well 

S/mod


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll buy a sample from you if possible. Can test it straight up against C2 and a few other spray sealants.

Let me know :thumb:

(UK based)


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*microlon Professional Xtreme Shine*

Here is a photo of the test car in the USA thats been through 3 summers and two winters in Michigan where the salt is used all winter long.









This was the 1st test car for the Microlon, its not been professionally valeted but just used as an everyday car cleaned once a week.

What do you think?

S/mod


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*Microlon Professional Xtreme Shine*









Sorry everyone I should have attached a picture of the product - so here it is

S/mod


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

Any help how to buy 8oz for tests? Please


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

When I googled this stuff it came up for a gun treatment, so I'm sold straight away. Any chance of a group buy on this as I'll give it a go?

My only negative comment is that Microlon really shouldn't be too shady as what's in it. A pro may ask for an MSDS which you'll have to provide and will out any secrets.


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> My only negative comment is that Microlon really shouldn't be too shady as what's in it. A pro may ask for an MSDS which you'll have to provide and will out any secrets.


Yes, weird. Will not fly on it:lol:


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*microlon Professional Xtreme Shine*

Ok i have a copy of the MSDS sheets for everyone, it was launched in the USA under the brand name Sterling but this is changing to the packaging and name shown on this web site and Microlon Europe








I hope that helps everyone.

S/Mod


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*Microlon Professional Anti Brake Dust Inhibitor*

Hey guys also forgot to mention that i have been testing this in a BMW series 3 that seems to suffer really badly with brake dust. after even a sort journey it shows.









So i used this Microlon Professional Anti Brake Dust Inhibitor.

i have to say its very easy to apply once the wheels are clean. They shine too. Just wash off with water and sponge or wash does the trick. Nothing seems to stick to it at all. The manufacturers claim its good for up to 12 months. Here is the photo copied off the web site. I have been using it for 4 months, it's simple and easy.

smooth polishing....

S/Mod


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

All looks good so far (interesting that it contains IPA?)

So how about a 6oz Group Buy?


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*Microlon Professional Xtreme Shine*

IPA, yes...

It has some really beneficial effects, when using it as a detailer it helps to also clean the surface, it evaporates fast to stop smearing when polishing a surface.

I use it between washes and also particularly on glass and trim where it leaves absolutely no residue. Once correctly applied its a doddle to keep all of the car looking really good with a deep shine.

I will post a photo when it rains next of water on the bonnet. i think you might be impressed. The shine just comes through all the time.

Also i know you guys love all the wash products and they all have a place out there but with this product the manufacturers say that you can use just water to wash then dry to a shine. I have done that and it really works.

S/Mod


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> All looks good so far (interesting that it contains IPA?)
> 
> So how about a 6oz Group Buy?


Its available on 4 fl oz, 8 fl oz 16 fl oz and 32 fl oz bottles.

what size do you want to look at?

S/mod


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I think a big misinterpretation regarding the use of silicone and silicon, silicones are polymers that contain other ingredents, one of which being silicon this link is from wikipedia, please read the first line where it starts not to be confused with..... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicone

and as a result do the same with this link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon

silicone and silicon are 2 very different things....

the msds sheet says the main ingredient is chloromethylisothiazolinone, it also has ipa, you also say that it can be layered over other waxes, but surely the ipa will remove whats underneath, so its not layering over really, more of replacing existing....oh and the main ingredient is an allergen, it also states that it is a neurotoxin...

MIT and CMIT are the shortened names for this ingrdient....would it be possible for you to clarify this....which is taken from wiki.....

Some studies have shown MIT to be allergenic and cytotoxic, and this has led to some concern over its use.[14][15] In early December, 2004, a news broadcast from WNYT in Albany, NY reported that methylisothiazolinone had been linked to nerve cell death in scientific studies. In 2002, there was an in vitro study of the neurotoxicity of MIT in the department of Neurobiology at the University of Pittsburgh.[1] In that study, it was shown that a short exposure (10 min) to concentrations of MIT of 30-100 micromolar (or 4-12 parts per million) were lethal to mature neurons in tissue culture, but not to other brain cells, such as astrocytes (support cells). The lethal actions of MIT were due to its ability to liberate the metal zinc from intracellular metal-binding sites. The liberated zinc, in turn, triggered a cell death cascade in neurons that was characterized by the sequential activation extracellular signal-regulated kinase (ERK) and NADPH oxidase. This activity led to production of reactive oxygen species (free radicals), DNA damage and the overactivation of the DNA repair enzyme poly(ADP-ribose)polymerase, or PARP. Overactivation of PARP has been linked by many investigators to cell death due to its consumption of reduced equivalents and depletion of cellular energy sources (ATP). Additional studies from the same laboratory have observed that CMIT may be significantly (30-100 times) more potent that MIT. All these studies were performed on rat brain cells in culture. A CFTA (Cosmetic, Toiletry, and Fragrance Association) response statement has come out, strongly asserting that MIT is safe in cosmetic formulas.
The CFTA response is as follows: "The abstract on Methylisothiazolinone (MI), presented at the Cell Biology 2004 meeting of the American Society for Cell Biology (ASCB) lacks a credible scientific basis in suggesting that MI could be a safety issue for consumers using personal care products. In determining the safety of any ingredient, a major factor is exposure. Cosmetic exposure is so much lower than what is presented in this abstract as to make the study meaningless for safety evaluation purposes regarding cosmetic products. The experiments conducted with MI on extracted rat nerve cells in laboratory containers do not remotely resemble the possible consumer exposure to this preservative. Reports have suggested that safety testing with animals has demonstrated that application of MI does not result in systemic toxicity to the preservative. Clinical and functional effects on the nervous system have reportedly not been observed in relevant safety tests."
The results of these safety tests have never been published in the peer-reviewed literature, nor are they easily available to the average consumer. Furthermore, the results from the abstract presented at the ASCB meeting were later published in a peer-reviewed scientific journal.[2]
The CFTA response continues: "MI is a preservative that has been specifically approved for use as a biocide by the US Environmental Protection Agency (EPA), by Japan, and by the European Commission for use in cosmetics. It is used at very low levels, parts per million (one part per million = one drop in a 55 gallon drum) in cosmetic products, including shampoos and other products. MI was reviewed by the Cosmetic Ingredient Review (CIR)* in 1992 as a component of a preservative mixture with methylchloroisothiazolinone (MCI) and found safe for use in cosmetics. Cosmetics are regulated under the Food, Drug and Cosmetic Act, which is enforced by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA). The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has abundant legal authority to regulate the safety of cosmetic products."
A report released by the European Scientific Committee on Cosmetic Products and Non-Food Products Intended for Consumers (SCCNFP) in 2003 was of the opinion that insufficient information was available to allow for an adequate risk assessment analysis of MIT (see link below). Clearly additional studies are warranted. In 2004, after receiving additional studies, committee said "The SCCNFP is of the opinion that the proposed use of Methylisothiazolinone as a preservative at a maximum concentration of 0.01% (100 ppm) in the finished cosmetic product does not pose a risk to the health of the consumer."[3] The caveats and limitations of this conclusion are listed earlier.
Typically, methylisothiazolinone is used in products in conjunction with methylchloroisothiazolinone, this mixture is sold under the registered trade name of Kathon CG. A common indication of an allergic reaction to Kathon CG is eczema-like symptoms on the hands and wrists. These symptoms will disappear several weeks after exposure is ceased. A common point of exposure in household items is shampoos and soaps.


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

Well thanks for your comments.

Microlon Professional contains no silicon or silicone!

S/mod


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Soundmod,

just to make it clear. Are you connected somehow to Microlon? Are you a rep or a trader?

Cheers Mike


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone tried this out yet and whats the long term findings.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Soundmod said:


> Dave,
> 
> Sorry for the delay i've been busy.
> 
> ...


You say that it can be used over waxes. But you say that it contains cleaners and even IPA as well. This doesn't make sense to me. It will remove any wax for sure...

Anyway, sounds like an interesting product. 

Mike


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> It a very professional product Mike, not cheap but does give superb results.


I've never heard before about it Dave.  How did you find it? It seems to me that you're the only one here using it. Is it a new product?

BTW I still wonder who is Soundmod...


----------



## Soundmod (Oct 11, 2010)

*Update*

Hi Dave,

I am glad you have been pleased with our little product!

You can order it on line at our web site.

I apologise to all the forum but I wreaked my knee in the recent bad weather and am due for the operation to mend it soon!

We have been busy, Microlon Professional will soon be available in France, Netherlands, Germany, Belgium, Luxembourg and Italy.

A new development with our engine technology has enabled a major improvement on fuel economy - I can't tell you more at present but I will let everyone know as soon as I can.

regards

S/Mod


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

This looks very good, may have to get a sma same of this, if i do expect a full review to come along with it as i have a nice trip to brands hatch so it will get tested against many lovely things flying around and lots of brake dust and tar.


----------

